# SCADA para TWIDO



## pepex7 (Abr 15, 2008)

Hola

Necesito algun programa para realizar alguna aplicacion scada con un PLC twido con modulo ethernet


se agradese desde ya si alguien responde 

gracias


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 15, 2008)

en la semana vemos como puedop pasarte algo. Saludos


----------



## kriztiam (Abr 27, 2008)

con cuantos puntos necesitas.


----------

